# June 3-12



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Anyone have any plans for heading offshore june 3 - 12 me and tha wife are off work can split gas, bait, ice ect.... day trip or overnighter


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Any open spots?


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

call Blue Fin Charters
They have a couple open spots


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks, although I think tha weather is pretty much a bust


----------

